# Cant select PCIe as display adapter



## Jdhoffmeyer (Feb 23, 2008)

I’m having trouble with this new video card I got as a gift. It’s a radeon 1350Pro it will not POST. Now I’ve got the right power supply and I do have it in a PCIe port. When I called tech support (radeon) they told me I have to set the new card as my primary display adapter. When I go into my BIOS under PnP/PCI to select the primary display adapter it only has “onboard” and “PCI” no PCIe. So I called Acer and flashed my BIOS because they said it could have been corrupted or out of date. That still didn’t bring PCIe in to the primary display adapter options. I’ve also tried removing the CMOS battery that didn’t do anything either. When I installed the card I did install he drivers before I installed the actual card into my computer as well. I’ve also uninstalled my old video cards and tried the whole process over again and still wouldn’t get it to work. I’m under the impression that it’s not a problem with the new video card tho its been in and out so much now that it might be dead lol. I think it may have something to do with the PCIe port itself tho I’m not 100% sure I’m only half computer savy what ever help any one could get me I’d be grateful I’m dreading the 200 dollar bill from geeksquad if I have to take it to best buy or even worse mail it back to ACER and have them fix it. 

I have:
Vista 32
Acer T690
Intel core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz 
400GB HD
2 GB DDR2 RAM
Phenox Award BIOS RO1-C1 Verson 2.4
500 Watt power supply
9250 Radeon video card in a PCI slot (this is the card I’m using now before I installed the new card I uninstalled this one) 
Intel 946GZ Express Chipset (this is the onboard display adapter its currently disabled)


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi Jdhoffmeyer Welcome to TSF
Have you got an option in the bios to disable the onboard video?
The other option may not show up until that has been done.


----------



## Jdhoffmeyer (Feb 23, 2008)

I cannot find any option in the BIOS to disable onboard video I’ve looked under each menu.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Try using the PCI setting.


----------



## Jdhoffmeyer (Feb 23, 2008)

I tried again but the card will not POST and it defaults to to the very basic windows graphics then attempts to reinstall the on board chipset.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Go in to the Device Manager and *DISABLE* the Onboard Video. When you uninstall it, the computer just finds it again when you reboot with the new card in. So, here is a plan that might work:

> Take out the new video card.

> Get your onboard working.

> Go to the Device Manager (start, control panel, system, hardware, Device Manager, Video Adapter) and right click and DISABLE the onboard.

> Shut down and add your new video card.

> Boot up and enter the Bios setup menu.

> Set it for the PCI option and not the onboard.

> Save and exit and of course it will reboot.

> Put in your new drivers and away it should go.


----------



## Jdhoffmeyer (Feb 23, 2008)

I fallowed the steps one at a time and it still wouldn't POST. Even if the card is corrupted or some how broken wouldn't the computer see that what ever I've put into the PCIe slot isn't working? The computer doesn't even recognize that i have anything in that slot. For example if I were to use my old "PCI" video card it would say when i first boot it up "new hardware found" shouldn't it say some thing along those means for the "PCIe" slot? And thanks alot for the help you guys have given so far


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Double check this one in the bios ADVANCED area:

Plug and Play OS - Set to (NO or Disabled) in this case with Vista

Init display first (PCI Slot)​
Resources Controlled by (AUTO)

PCI/VGA Palette Snoop (DISABLED)

Don't forget to save before you exit if you make changes.

Not sure if this will help, but just wanted to check to see if this might assist.


----------



## Jdhoffmeyer (Feb 23, 2008)

The only one i couldn't find was the "Plug and Play OS - set to no" there is "OS/2 set to non-OS2"


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It may say PnP only. Each motherboard manufacturer does something slightly different. The rig should operate each way, but the most dependent OS for PnP is the Win98 or WinMe OS. Actually, XP and Vista do that automatically, so you don't have to have it enabled always. I recommend you leave it off if you can find it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hey, try it either way and see if that helps. I would bet on the non-OS2, but sure could be wrong.


----------



## Jdhoffmeyer (Feb 23, 2008)

I tired it with "OS/2 non-OS/2" and with "OS/2 Enabled" with the same procedure that you said before, the card still wont come up. (i'm placing it back into "non-os/2")


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Take some alcohol and clean the pins on that card and see if that helps. Does your motherboard support SLI? If so, make sure it is set to single card or Auto whatever it takes with that particular board to work.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Just a thought Is this card a PCIeX 2.0?
If it is the MOB may be PCIeX 1 and will not work with the 2.:4-dontkno
Just a thought.


----------



## burnin_18 (Apr 1, 2008)

oldmn said:


> Just a thought Is this card a PCIeX 2.0?
> If it is the MOB may be PCIeX 1 and will not work with the 2.:4-dontkno
> Just a thought.


i tried googling for more information about the graphics card but can't find much about it. i don't think it is pcie 2 because isn't that just with the new new cards? or is that pcie 2.1 or something daft? back to topic - is there onboard graphics directly on the motherboard? sounds to me like ur trying to replace an old pci graphics card with a new pcie card. is this the case?


----------

